
How to Reduce Startup Burn Rate - skilled
https://blog.apptension.com/2018/10/29/how-to-reduce-startup-burn-rate/
======
theamk
> Outsourcing software development – among many other advantages – lets you
> control the budget.

What? (checks domain name) Ah, I see.. they are just promoting themselves.

